# Hey Superpoints members



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

If you are as disgusted with Superpoints as I am right now. I went looking for an alternative and found one. 

Quick Rewards is similar to Superpoints, but they have been around for several years and are financially stable!!

Best of all there is NO MINIMUM PAYOUT via Paypal, but there is a $5 minimum for giftcards. 

QuickRewards Network


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

If this site uses referals I will be glad to sign up under you.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Yes, just click the link in my first post above.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow, look what I found in my MyPoints account inbox. MyPoints is already my top earning rewards program, I can't wait to see what they have coming for me!










Whatever it is might soothe my frustration over Superpoints.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I went through all of my 30 spins and got 0 points! Yep! A big 'ole goose egg out of 30 spins!


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

whats wrong with superpoints?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Sededl said:


> whats wrong with superpoints?


They changed the rules. You can't make much with them any more. 

The Superpoints Network Official Blog Â» Superpoints Changes


----------

